# Considering a move to Spain, information needed.



## angelic1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here as you can tell and I am considering my options on a move to Benidorm. It would be the Rincon de Loix area and I need some help on what to expect re bills and working. I would be looking at a one bed apartment. If I rented would it be like if I rented for a holiday, would I have extra bills as well? If I got a job there would I need to get any extra information? What happens re any tax or anything? As of now I'm trying to get as much information as possible and I don't know if it would be a permanant move, would perhaps be a 3 month stay and see what happened re getting a job and how I felt about being there. 

Any help anyone could give me would be greatfully recieved. Many thanks.


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

angelic said:


> Hi, I'm new here as you can tell and I am considering my options on a move to Benidorm. It would be the Rincon de Loix area and I need some help on what to expect re bills and working. I would be looking at a one bed apartment. If I rented would it be like if I rented for a holiday, would I have extra bills as well? If I got a job there would I need to get any extra information? What happens re any tax or anything? As of now I'm trying to get as much information as possible and I don't know if it would be a permanant move, would perhaps be a 3 month stay and see what happened re getting a job and how I felt about being there.
> 
> Any help anyone could give me would be greatfully recieved. Many thanks.


I have lived in Benidorm over 10 years, and love it. Great place to live. (SNIP) Weather is always so warm, throughout the year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angelic said:


> Hi, I'm new here as you can tell and I am considering my options on a move to Benidorm. It would be the Rincon de Loix area and I need some help on what to expect re bills and working. I would be looking at a one bed apartment. If I rented would it be like if I rented for a holiday, would I have extra bills as well? If I got a job there would I need to get any extra information? What happens re any tax or anything? As of now I'm trying to get as much information as possible and I don't know if it would be a permanant move, would perhaps be a 3 month stay and see what happened re getting a job and how I felt about being there.
> 
> Any help anyone could give me would be greatfully recieved. Many thanks.


If I were you, I'd come over for a fact finding trip and look into all the issues and questions you have. Regarding rent, well in most cases the electricity, water and phone bills are excluded from the rental price, but not always, it depends on the landlord. work is hard to find, especially if you dont speak the language or have any qualifications which would be useful to the Spanish. There is mass unemployment over here as in the UK. But you should at least come over and have a look round - you never know???

Jo


----------



## angelic1 (Sep 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> If I were you, I'd come over for a fact finding trip and look into all the issues and questions you have. Regarding rent, well in most cases the electricity, water and phone bills are excluded from the rental price, but not always, it depends on the landlord. work is hard to find, especially if you dont speak the language or have any qualifications which would be useful to the Spanish. There is mass unemployment over here as in the UK. But you should at least come over and have a look round - you never know???
> 
> Jo


Thanks. I know I like the area and was speaking to someone there recently. I don'e speak spanish but I am wiling to learn and it is something I am looking into at the moment as I am interested in learning for holidays as well so it will be useful either way. I know the big issue would be getting a job but a this moment in time I would be happy with a bar job out there but I know that everyone is fighting for those too. Do you need anysort of permit or anything to work in Spain though?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angelic said:


> Thanks. I know I like the area and was speaking to someone there recently. I don'e speak spanish but I am wiling to learn and it is something I am looking into at the moment as I am interested in learning for holidays as well so it will be useful either way. I know the big issue would be getting a job but a this moment in time I would be happy with a bar job out there but I know that everyone is fighting for those too. Do you need anysort of permit or anything to work in Spain though?
> 
> Thanks



You dont need a permit if you're an EU resident, but you will need an NIE number and a padron if you're planning to live and work here.

Dont underestimate the unemployment situation here though and bar work in Benidorm is rare. Alot of bars are struggling, they've not had a good summer and next years promising to be worse and the summer is when they make their money. I visited there a fair bit in the summer when it should have been "heaving" but it was very quiet.

So make sure you have enough money with you to tide you over incase you dont find any work

Jo


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I am moving to Benidorm in November I'm lucky that I found Vernon ( posted above) he has been fantastic with me and I will be renting from him for 4 months which will allow me sufficient time to look for work although I am not fluent in Spanish I am learning from my friends in Benidorm (their Spanish as well as English). I am however heading over to Benidorm with a T.E.F.L certificate which should help me find work even if it is only private. When are you looking to go over as some of the big hotels tend to renew contracts in Nov which is what my friends have told me as they work in hotels themselves. As jojo has pointed out you need an NIE but not a permit.
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

There was a report on MADRID regional TV about BAR JOBS. One thing that struck me was that whilst there are quite a few, they are worse paid than say 6 months ago. 

The owners openly admitted that there was so much competition they could be VERY choosy and also offer low (minimum near enough) wages. They admitted though this caused staff turnover issues. I got the feeling that GOOD staff received "extras" as backhanders to keep them happy. 

Very notably the majority of staff now being hired were immigrants - because they're more desperate for cash. The exception was folk from the building trade who needed to work.

One quote was "Western Europeans want more money and low hours". So basically they did not even get interviews. 

Was in the centre last night for the first time in YEARS. Had trouble getting a table at first. But not as hectic as I recall from before. Thursdays used to be very busy in Madrid. 

My wife has just returned from a week in Valencia - and she has friends there with several bars. They may well close one as simply there is not enough business.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

With regard to Benidorm,from my own experience and those I have spoken to,electric and water have always been included in both short and longer term rental charges.
Also they generally insist on money up front.
Telephone is a seperate issue and you will probably be just as well with a mobile to begin with.
With regard to Valencia,it is believed to have more bars in relation to population size than anywhere in Europe so I dont suppose they would miss one or two.
I have a Spanish friend who closed his recently and now intends to put it to other uses.


----------

